
Making inheritable objects in JavaScript without objects - skilldrick
http://skilldrick.co.uk/2011/08/making-inheritable-objects-in-javascript-without-objects/
======
erikb
Interesting read. If you wrote inheritance for js closures or a small
interpreter for a DSL, I can't say for sure though.

~~~
skilldrick
Cheers. I guess you could call it an internal DSL, but I wouldn't call it an
interpreter - all it's manipulating is the arguments object, it doesn't
manipulate any strings. I'm sure string manipulation isn't the only thing that
identifies an interpreter, but it doesn't seem like that to me.

